# Middle-aged [email protected]#%#&$ in west side Toronto?



## Fiveway (Mar 21, 2010)

...want to make some gawdawful noise? 

I miss being in a band. I liked the camaraderie and the creativity and senseless loudness of it all. I don't miss the serious business of "trying to make it" though. So, I'm looking for a couple decent players who want to blast out some 90's alt rock and the odd 80's thrash and metal covers, with no pressure to do anything but enjoy it.

Anyone interested?

I play guitar and bass and half-ass backing vocals. Would need other guitar, bass, drums vocals. Transportation, gear and basic skill set is a must. Touring/recording stories are a plus. A jam space is a mega-plus. A jam-space with a beer fridge virtually guarantees your acceptance.

PM me and let's see if we can make some racket, yes?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Man, I am disapoint! I thought this was going to be a rant about all those Middle-aged [email protected]#%#&$ in west side Toronto! I hate those [email protected]#%#&$ !!!


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

:rockon2:

wait.....the middle aged folks are the decent ones right ?
i dunno. i don't bank enough to own a car, or eat as well as others in this city....
and i don't wear prolonged V neck t-shirts....so i don't fit in at all.
hahahha.......wait again......that's really not that funny.
sigiifa


----------



## Fiveway (Mar 21, 2010)

Come on, dudes! Seriously. What, are you all doing your taxes and taking your kids to ballet? Nobody has time for rock anymore?

amp boy: "prolonged V neck t-shirts" ...wtf?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Fiveway said:


> amp boy: "prolonged V neck t-shirts" ...wtf?


I remember SNL had a funny sketch about deep V necks, and how the fashion trend was for them to continue to go deeper. It ended with:


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

I am 50 years old and my little jazz/blues trio has a cool jam space (a separate garage far from the house) with a beer fridge and two full PA systems. At he age of 50 I am also the youngest member of the band. We play the odd pub and private party gig every couple of months. Maybe you need to find some good ol' boys to play some blues with? 
:wave:


----------



## Fiveway (Mar 21, 2010)

Blues you say? I know precisely two and half blues songs, but I know three chords and can count to 8 (12 on a good day), so I may be able to pull it off! 

Jazz on the other hand... I got nothin'.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

Fiveway said:


> Blues you say? I know precisely two and half blues songs, but I know three chords and can count to 8 (12 on a good day), so I may be able to pull it off!
> 
> Jazz on the other hand... I got nothin'.


You already have enough knowledge to play the blues! Jazz is just as easy once you know "the changes"...:wave:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

Middle aged + here. Don't know if I could pull off Metal 
anymore with the arthritis in my hands. But, a jam is a 
jam. You're always welcome (as is everyone) to come 
up to Elora for the Riff Wrath Jams (june & sept).


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

this is basically how i see toronto to a certain extent.........oh you said west end.......well.....now that extent is completely. 

[video=youtube_share;lVmmYMwFj1I]http://youtu.be/lVmmYMwFj1I[/video]

I hope you all sing along out loud at some point............NEW AGE FUN......... !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fiveway (Mar 21, 2010)

LOLZ!!! "I'm running my own magazine and it's all about my balls."



...but all I wanted was to find some dudes to get loud with. That's all. Seriously.


----------



## Fiveway (Mar 21, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Middle aged + here. Don't know if I could pull off Metal
> anymore with the arthritis in my hands. But, a jam is a
> jam. You're always welcome (as is everyone) to come
> up to Elora for the Riff Wrath Jams (june & sept).



Laristotle, that jam looks like a great time. Count me in!


----------



## Fiveway (Mar 21, 2010)

OldGuitarPlayer said:


> I am 50 years old and my little jazz/blues trio has a cool jam space (a separate garage far from the house) with a beer fridge and two full PA systems. At he age of 50 I am also the youngest member of the band. We play the odd pub and private party gig every couple of months. Maybe you need to find some good ol' boys to play some blues with?
> :wave:


Soooo...was that an invite to jam are you just telling me to go play with some old guys? 3dgrw


----------



## KV242 (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm a little late on this thread, but I especially love this part:



Fiveway said:


> A jam space is a mega-plus. A jam-space with a beer fridge virtually guarantees your acceptance.


Seems to me that if someone has a jam space, better, one with a beer fridge, it would be more about them bringing you in, as opposed to you accepting them. Which brings me to my next point. 

I have a jam space, and yes, even one with a beer fridge. And better, it's in the west end. And I'm actually looking to bring in a couple more people to jam with. Right now we are two guitars with backing tracks. We need drums, bass, vocals. We don't do 90s alt or 80s thrash and metal (although I do enjoy that music). More so riff rock/stoner rock a al Clutch, Fu Man Chu, etc. But if you're still looking to jam and willing to play bass, PM me and we'll talk.


----------

